# [SOLVED] kde 4.3 -> 4.4 aktualizacja i blokujące się pakiety

## follow_by_white_rabbit

Od nie dawna są dostępne już jako stabilne obie wersje kde 4.3 i 4.4, więc czemu by nie skorzystać i nie zaktualizować mojego ulubionego środowiska graficznego. Jednak przy próbie aktualizacji portage wylistowuje mi całą litanię wzajemnie blokujących się pakietów z obecnej i nowej wersji.

Czy jest jakiś elegancki sposób na zaktualizowanie zainstalowanych pakietów, bez konieczności usuwania całego kde i emergowania go od nowa (takie drastyczne rozwiązanie znalazłem na sieci) ??Last edited by follow_by_white_rabbit on Mon Jul 05, 2010 5:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dziadu

 *follow_by_white_rabbit wrote:*   

> Czy jest jakiś elegancki sposób na zaktualizowanie zainstalowanych pakietów, bez konieczności usuwania całego kde i emergowania go od nowa (takie drastyczne rozwiązanie znalazłem na sieci) ??

 

Zainstaluj jakąś dystrybucję binarną, ominiesz potrzebę emergowania całego KDE.

----------

## follow_by_white_rabbit

ok rozumiem aluzję, ale chodziło mi raczej o to czy można zaktualizować zainstalowane kde bez konieczności jego usuwania a nie bez kompilowania ?

----------

## dziadu

No ale przecież tal czy siak musisz usunąć te pakiety i skompilować na nowo.

Dobra, nie będę Cię więcej za słówka łapał, choć precyzja pytań i tak zostawia wiele życzenia. Pakiety z powodu blokowania się musisz usunąć. Problem jest taki, że jak je usuniesz to znikną też one z world i będziesz musiał wszystko odtwarzać samemu. Radą na to jest zrobienie kopii worlda, usunięcie zależności i przywrócenie worlda. Portage zajmie się resztą. Oto lista poleceń do wykonania jako root:

```
cp /var/lib/portage/world ~/world_backup

emerge -C `qlist -I -C kde-base/*`

cp ~/world_backup /var/lib/portage/world

emerge @system @world -uDpv
```

Dla kde-4.4 pozmieniały się nazwy niektórych pakietów. Jeśli żadnego z tych starych pakietów nie masz w world to nie będzie problemów. Gdyby któryś z nich (biblioteka najczęściej) pojawił się w world, to najbezpieczniej jest wywalić do ręcznie z world edytując wspomniany wyżej plik. Z reguły pliki które się zmieniły są zależnościami innych, więc albo zostaną wciągnięte albo po prostu ich nie potrzebujesz.

Powodzenia.

----------

## follow_by_white_rabbit

Dziękuje bardzo. Pomijając fakt że kde zaczęło się trochę dziwnie zachowywać to cała operacja zakończyła się pomyślnie (rzeczywiście dwa pakiety trzeba było wyłączyć z listy). Odznaczam temat jako [SOLVED].

----------

